# Paint fan decks



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I seem to have lent mine out, I had 3 of all BM, 1 SW 1 Cali and can not find them or remember who I lent them to. Most of these I had to pay for since that paint store (not naming) in Newburyport is a bunch of chepos. I need to get some for free, any ideas on where to go? I sent BM an email this past week but no word back, not sure if it is the 5 fan decks I am asking for for free or because of the Holidays.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I seem to have lent mine out, I had 3 of all BM, 1 SW 1 Cali and can not find them or remember who I lent them to. Most of these I had to pay for since that paint store (not naming) in Newburyport is a bunch of chepos. I need to get some for free, any ideas on where to go? I sent BM an email this past week but no word back, not sure if it is the 5 fan decks I am asking for for free or because of the Holidays.


You shouldn't have to pay if you are making it rain in their shops.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> You shouldn't have to pay if you are making it rain in their shops.


The Newburyport store hits me $25.00 per deck, 2 years and damn near 70 grand in business. I would expect that they would hook me up but this store is a bunch of stuck up asshats who's crap doesn't stink, and they suck at mixing paints.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> The Newburyport store hits me $25.00 per deck, 2 years and damn near 70 grand in business. I would expect that they would hook me up but this store is a bunch of stuck up asshats who's crap doesn't stink, and they suck at mixing paints.



$25.00?!?

I am guessing they are a BM dealer, which are all independent outfits and greedy.
Yeah, I would purchase a bulk from BM directly if possible.
But mostly attaching a chain to the deck, and linking it to your belt loop from now on is advised...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

talk to your rep ... i would never pay , tell the rep your pushing their product so you need 5 free or your have to show ho other brands :thumbsup: ask the rep would you rather me show them your fan deck or a behr 

it cost them more to custom match a color ( time wise ) then use their own color


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> The Newburyport store hits me $25.00 per deck, 2 years and damn near 70 grand in business. I would expect that they would hook me up but this store is a bunch of stuck up asshats who's crap doesn't stink, and they suck at mixing paints.


Thats insulting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bender said:


> Thats insulting.


Which part?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> talk to your rep ... i would never pay , tell the rep your pushing their product so you need 5 free or your have to show ho other brands :thumbsup: ask the rep would you rather me show them your fan deck or a behr
> 
> it cost them more to custom match a color ( time wise ) then use their own color


I sent him an email, I know he is out of town untill the 7th of Jan. I will give him a try when he gets back.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> $25.00?!?
> 
> I am guessing they are a BM dealer, which are all independent outfits and greedy.
> Yeah, I would purchase a bulk from BM directly if possible.
> But mostly attaching a chain to the deck, and linking it to your belt loop from now on is advised...


I just need to write down who I hand them to from this point on. I always forget until some one asks for one then I'm like chit I don't have any.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> The Newburyport store hits me $25.00 per deck, 2 years and damn near 70 grand in business. I would expect that they would hook me up but this store is a bunch of stuck up asshats who's crap doesn't stink, and they suck at mixing paints.


That's totally bogus! Our store gives us the decorator sets ( the nylon bags with the larger samples) for free, and we only do a fraction of those numbers.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If they charge you $25 for a fan deck and suck at mixing paint I would be finding a new store.

I've never even heard of a paint store charging a painter for a fan deck.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> If they charge you $25 for a fan deck and suck at mixing paint I would be finding a new store.
> 
> I've never even heard of a paint store charging a painter for a fan deck.


Come around here, I'm waiting for the to start charging for the small HO sample charts. We are pretty much done at that paint store, I wont step foot in there again. The other local paint store was waiting for their shipment of charts, might be Monday but I don't think I can get all I want from them. I honestly don't care about leaving them behind, I agree with every one they should be free.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

They should give them to u for free I called my Ben Moore rep and he asked me what store do u want me to leave them at no charge . hey your selling their paint don't pay for that stuff


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ok Just texted our rep he said he will send some out.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG- See- Painttalk is changing lives!!!


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

If you can't walk in to a paint store where you do your business and say "hey I need a fan deck" without them immediately giving it to you, you need to find a new paint store.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

CD,

Whoever stole yours has slowly jacked most of mine too. I still keep the Hag Bag that Gough is referring to, but it's only for Color Preview.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Csheils said:


> CD,
> 
> Whoever stole yours has slowly jacked most of mine too. I still keep the Hag Bag that Gough is referring to, but it's only for Color Preview.


Color Preview is one of the two bags that we've got. I'm too lazy to schlep over to the shop to see the name on the other.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> CD,
> 
> Whoever stole yours has slowly jacked most of mine too. I still keep the Hag Bag that Gough is referring to, but it's only for Color Preview.


No one stole mine I just forgot who I lent them to.
The BM rep is going to hook me up again, I'm not sure if he is sending the hag bag color preview ones.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

If any store ever asked me to pay for a fan deck I'm walking out. Hard to imagine they would give you good pricing if they are directly charging you for advertising their colors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MKap said:


> If any store ever asked me to pay for a fan deck I'm walking out. Hard to imagine they would give you good pricing if they are directly charging you for advertising their colors.


It's the paint store not BM that is charging me.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> It's the paint store not BM that is charging me.


Yeah I know I got that. The paint store sells the BM they should be giving decks away.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I've witnessed SW giving decks away to home owners. I'd be very pissed if I had to pay for them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

David's Painting said:


> I've witnessed SW giving decks away to home owners. I'd be very pissed if I had to pay for them.


 SW (store) and Cali (rep) were free.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I just paid $100 for a FPE fan deck.


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

First, I would NEVER pay for a deck that I am buying for....secondly, what's "FPE"?


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Willwham1 said:


> First, I would NEVER pay for a deck that I am buying for....secondly, what's "FPE"?


Happy New Years everyone. I am praying we all have an even better 2014!!!


----------



## Willwham1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Willwham1 said:


> First, I would NEVER pay for a deck that I am buying for....secondly, what's "FPE"?


Fine Paints of Europe


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

The paint store has to pay for them, they are not free for the store. If you are not a regular then I would charge you too. I know you say you are a regular and give them huge bucks, but something is off about you if store can not give you a free deck? do you complain about prices all the time, Do you haggle with them on every purchase? 

It's all about attitude. I Know there are guy who spend bucks but are diks and they get treated like that.

Not say that's you but something is off if you spend 70 grand and no free deck.

Pat


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The room we are paintng with FPE paints. material cost over $700. Now I have a new fan deck.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I just paid $100 for a FPE fan deck.


Could have saved 60 bucks..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Col...945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2a25979aa1

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> The paint store has to pay for them, they are not free for the store. If you are not a regular then I would charge you too. I know you say you are a regular and give them huge bucks, but something is off about you if store can not give you a free deck? do you complain about prices all the time, Do you haggle with them on every purchase?
> 
> It's all about attitude. I Know there are guy who spend bucks but are diks and they get treated like that.
> 
> ...


Pat, We go in and order paint no attitudes at all. In fact this store gives us a whopping 1% off every purchase, the other BM store gives us 30% as of last month. Store 1 we have spent more time getting paint remixed than actually working on some projects, these guys think they are the king of all shts. Store 2 so much better and we do half the business there, until now they will get 100% of our business. We only used store 1 because it was convenient.
Just about every painting contractor that goes to store 1 has some sort of issue with them. Hell even the BM stain class the reps were giving store 1 crap about the employees.. They own another store but to far from me now and that store is so much different.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The room we are paintng with FPE paints. material cost over $700. Now I have a new fan deck.


I may rent your chart if we ever need to find FPE colors lol.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never paid for one.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

This thread brings up a question: once the client picks a color from the fandeck, is that the end of the decision process? I ask because for us, that's usually just the beginning, since it's hard for a lot of people to visualize how a given color will look on a wall. Most often, the next step is a sample quart which gets applied in several different places to see how that color looks in situ. Repeat as needed, and bill accordingly. Typically, we will have contract language that covers N samples, anything beyond that is billed T&M.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What we do is if some one is positive with a fan deck color we go with it and let them know they can change their minds but it will cost more. If they are not sure or think we say lets do a sample first, weather we get the sample or the HO I like them to have a few days to look it over. This is another reason I leave all my fan decks behind, by the time we are done I forget about the fan deck. 
A project we are working on now we painted a bathroom pink, we did 2 small walls and had the wife look she loved it, then her color blind husband looked and liked it, after they looked at it for 2 days the wife hates it. They also have 4 samples on their living room walls and so far none look good to her.
I always say it's your home make sure you pick a color you will love living with. It's only paint and can be fixed easy but for a fee.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> What we do is if some one is positive with a fan deck color we go with it and let them know they can change their minds but it will cost more. If they are not sure or think we say lets do a sample first, weather we get the sample or the HO I like them to have a few days to look it over. This is another reason I leave all my fan decks behind, by the time we are done I forget about the fan deck.
> A project we are working on now we painted a bathroom pink, we did 2 small walls and had the wife look she loved it, then her color blind husband looked and liked it, after they looked at it for 2 days the wife hates it. They also have 4 samples on their living room walls and so far none look good to her.
> I always say it's your home make sure you pick a color you will love living with. It's only paint and can be fixed easy but for a fee.


The deeper the color, the more we encourage them to "live with some samples" before they commit.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> The deeper the color, the more we encourage them to "live with some samples" before they commit.


Yes especially reds since they usually need more than 1 coat.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking at it from the paint stores stand point. Every contractor and their brother wants a free deck. The contractors doesn't pay for it so he/she doesn't take care of it. 2 weeks after he/she gets a FREE deck, he loses it and/or the customers kid F's it up, and the painter expects a store to slap another one down asap. Really?

How many decks do you expect a paint store to give you per month/year?
Sure, a store should give a contractor a few free decks per year. But the store has to draw the line when a painter abuses the word FREE! 

*"take care of them when a store gives you a free deck"!*


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The room we are paintng with FPE paints. material cost over $700. Now I have a new fan deck.


That's outrageous. ....what kinda paint is this ? Why would a fan deck cost so much ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Looking at it from the paint stores stand point. Every contractor and their brother wants a free deck. The contractors doesn't pay for it so he/she doesn't take care of it. 2 weeks after he/she gets a FREE deck, he loses it and/or the customers kid F's it up, and the painter expects a store to slap another one down asap. Really?
> 
> How many decks do you expect a paint store to give you per month/year?
> Sure, a store should give a contractor a few free decks per year. But the store has to draw the line when a painter abuses the word FREE!
> ...


The only free decks we have gotten so far are from any BM courses they hold. other wise the store has always charged us. I wouldn't mind paying but 70 grand in 2 yrs is a **** ton of money for them to charge me for a couple decks, plus I haven't bought/got any in almost a year. The 2nd store we hit ran out of decks other wise they would have given me a couple of each and we do 1/2 the business there, well now they will get 100% of our business.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> That's outrageous. ....what kinda paint is this ? Why would a fan deck cost so much ?


If you take the time to read and not just look at pictures this was answered a couple times already.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Marrone72 said:


> Looking at it from the paint stores stand point. Every contractor and their brother wants a free deck. The contractors doesn't pay for it so he/she doesn't take care of it. 2 weeks after he/she gets a FREE deck, he loses it and/or the customers kid F's it up, and the painter expects a store to slap another one down asap. Really?
> 
> How many decks do you expect a paint store to give you per month/year?
> Sure, a store should give a contractor a few free decks per year. But the store has to draw the line when a painter abuses the word FREE!
> ...


Sure there can be some painters that are careless with their decks, but when a contractor comes in and buys 15 or 75 grand worth of paint in a year I could give a ***x about the stores stand point. Do you charge people for business cards?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> The only free decks we have gotten so far are from any BM courses they hold. other wise the store has always charged us. I wouldn't mind paying but 70 grand in 2 yrs is a **** ton of money for them to charge me for a couple decks, plus I haven't bought/got any in almost a year. The 2nd store we hit ran out of decks other wise they would have given me a couple of each and we do 1/2 the business there, well now they will get 100% of our business.


Man....and I get mad when I go to a store..that's not my home store and they make me pay for empty 5's or 1 gallons......


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> The 2nd store we hit ran out of decks other wise they would have given me a couple


Thats what they all say rookie


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Me rookie? I guess with 20+ yrs experience I am a rookie at keeping track of fan decks.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I got a few six pack boxes in the back seat of my truck. Ill mail them to you. Got a dozen sets of BM and Kelly Moore too. I probably distribute a hundred decks a year to customers. Deck the halls and fa la la. Never paid a dime and definitely guarantee I have made manufacturers tons on the free advertising. Sorry to hear your local stores are either cheap or not making enough money to be so spendthrifty. ..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

They are cheap I know we were their 4 largest account goes to show they only care about making money for themselves. My local BM rep is shipping me some harts tomorrow. I am going to keep track of these this time.I'm usually good at grabbing them at the end of jobs.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The FPE fan decks range from $35-$150 each (they have four types). I choose the one that would fit my clients needs. This paint is quite unique, check out their website.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I just tell my customers to get to home depot and pick out a color.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The FPE fan decks range from $35-$150 each (they have four types). I choose the one that would fit my clients needs. This paint is quite unique, check out their website.


They've got more than that now, and they go up to $200 according to their website. I thought I was paying a lot when we got a Devine deck for $100.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I consider our main supplier to be like a partner and in a way they have been.
I want them to make money as they should want us to make money and they even give us a lead or two.
I do not expect them to give me freebies or the cheapest prices 
the same way our good customers should not expect the same.
Benjamin Moore charges them for these fandecks. I insist that they charge me.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I offer 2 options-

HO buys/applies samples and approves color prior to start of work.
We do the color consult and bill accordingly.
Color changes after approval and start of work are billed at T&M plus $100.

Needless to say, that hasn't happened since it became part of the contract.

A fan deck is a tool and should be treated as such.
That being said, any rep that's going to nickel and dime an account that's worth 10's or 100's of thousands of dollars doesn't deserve that account.

That's the kind of business 'partner' I prefer.​


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

George Z said:


> I consider our main supplier to be like a partner and in a way they have been.
> I want them to make money as they should want us to make money and they even give us a lead or two.
> I do not expect them to give me freebies or the cheapest prices
> the same way our good customers should not expect the same.
> Benjamin Moore charges them for these fandecks. I insist that they charge me.


I can see paying for more than 1 I'm sorry this place gives us a 1% discount on all paints and sundries and they want us to pay for every fan deck. No way 70k in 2 years is a ton of money and such a ****y discount they could atleast hook us up. I said before the place we do half the purchases at was going to give me free fan decks, hell they give us 30% off which I turn around and give to the customers. I really don't care about any thing free except the charts. Plaint and simple we gave them a ton of money in my mind for no reason other than to make that greedy store even richer.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> I can see paying for more than 1 I'm sorry this place gives us a 1% discount on all paints and sundries and they want us to pay for every fan deck. No way 70k in 2 years is a ton of money and such a ****y discount they could atleast hook us up. I said before the place we do half the purchases at was going to give me free fan decks, hell they give us 30% off which I turn around and give to the customers. I really don't care about any thing free except the charts. Plaint and simple we gave them a ton of money in my mind for no reason other than to make that greedy store even richer.


It doesn't sound like a good relationship. I would take my business somewhere else if I was you


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

George Z said:


> It doesn't sound like a good relationship. I would take my business somewhere else if I was you


We already have, it does add extra travel time but we are much much happier with the other store.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> That's outrageous. ....*what kinda paint is this* ? Why would a fan deck cost so much ?


Possibly the best paint on earth. Not of much use to National Ballers......


----------



## The Paint Lady (Oct 10, 2013)

Asking an independent retailer (which most Ben-Moore stores are) to give you a fan deck for free is asking a lot. They PAY $25 for those fan decks. The COST to them is roughly the same as if you wanted 2 premium 3" brushes whenever you felt you deserved them. Just as most who aren't in your business don't understand how much it actually costs to run your business, you may be a little in the dark on theirs. Some paint manufacturers provide free decks to stores, some don't. As a small-medium sized retailer, we buy a certain number of fan decks per year, and dole them out as best we can. Most of my contractors view these as a valuable tool, and treat them accordingly.


----------



## Marrone72 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Paint Lady said:


> Asking an independent retailer (which most Ben-Moore stores are) to give you a fan deck for free is asking a lot. They PAY $25 for those fan decks. *The COST to them is roughly the same as if you wanted 2 premium 3" brushes whenever you felt you deserved them.* Just as most who aren't in your business don't understand how much it actually costs to run your business, you may be a little in the dark on theirs. Some paint manufacturers provide free decks to stores, some don't. As a small-medium sized retailer, we buy a certain number of fan decks per year, and dole them out as best we can. Most of my contractors view these as a valuable tool, and treat them accordingly.


Aww paint lady, if I buy 70k it paint per year from your store, I can't grab free paint brushes when ever I please? After all, it is your paint I would be slaping on! :jester::jester::jester:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sw has always been less stingy. Leverage does help.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Sw has always been less stingy. Leverage does help.


I do agree over all we get our sudries for far less at sw but I still wont buy their paint.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Sw has always been less stingy. Leverage does help.


They're trying to cover the earth with their fan decks. It's what nearly all of the designers around here spec for color, 'cause SW makes it a point to get their decks to them.

Step one: win bid on job where SW products and colors are spec'd.

Step two: call BM for list of comparable or better (!) products.

Step three: have BM store match colors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> They're trying to cover the earth with their fan decks. It's what nearly all of the designers around here spec for color, 'cause SW makes it a point to get their decks to them.
> 
> Step one: win bid on job where SW products and colors are spec'd.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> Step three: have BM store match colors.


Hey! They will do that? 

Cool idea!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Hey! They will do that?
> 
> Cool idea!


They will in ID, I don't know about out on the frontier.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> They will in ID, I don't know about out on the frontier.


Sw is the only thing besides walmart and ace for 160 miles! 

The wildermess is trying at times!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Sw is the only thing besides walmart and ace for 160 miles!
> 
> The wildermess is trying at times!


 
Ace sells BM here

not out there?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I just started using SW more and more for paint. SW customer service in-store and in the field in this area is better in my opinion the BM. BM here can not tell me what I purchased at their store yesteray. The guys who work at the stores are great and they match second to none but the other things I need are very much lacking. We are now learning the SW paints and have found some we like but also some BM products we will stick with (Advanced and Muresco ceiling). I am not all about pricing but more on customer service in the field and off. And yes they give us free fan decks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Ramsden Painting said:


> I just started using SW more and more for paint. SW customer service in-store and in the field in this area is better in my opinion the BM. BM here can not tell me what I purchased at their store yesteray. The guys who work at the stores are great and they match second to none but the other things I need are very much lacking. We are now learning the SW paints and have found some we like but also some BM products we will stick with (Advanced and Muresco ceiling). I am not all about pricing but more on customer service in the field and off. And yes they give us free fan decks


Who is your rep for SW, the one around (Jason) here says he used to work for BM and I will say he doesn't know any thing about either products. I agree your SW store is much much better than the one up here.
The 2 local stores here have new computer programs and will give you purchase print out if you ask.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll give out fandecks to painters who shop here free. For our regular non-painters I'll lend them one for their personal use. Everyone else I charge $15 even if they are a "painter". For people on PT I charge $20


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> I'll give out fandecks to painters who shop here free. For our regular non-painters I'll lend them one for their personal use. Everyone else I charge $15 even if they are a "painter". For people on PT I charge $20


I see us on PT get the friends discount.


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

All mine were always free. Ben Moore and Devoe places


----------



## McGregor (Nov 5, 2013)

I always wondered who are the people whose job it is to name the paint colors? 

Someone is getting paid for that! 

Room full of lazyboys, smoking...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I will pay money for a Duron fan deck- the one BEFORE the Millenium deck.I'm serious.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I will pay money for a Duron fan deck- the one BEFORE the Millenium deck.I'm serious.


 
how much?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Who is your rep for SW, the one around (Jason) here says he used to work for BM and I will say he doesn't know any thing about either products. I agree your SW store is much much better than the one up here.
> The 2 local stores here have new computer programs and will give you purchase print out if you ask.


 
Jeff is my Sw rep. nice guy, not to pushy and has been in the paint industry a long time. BM gives prchase receipt but unfortunately f you ask them later that day, they do not have a clue what we purchased nevermind last month. With two companies selling quality paint I have to go with the better company for my company. Unfortunately on the flip side most of my reidential customers ask for Bm here in the northeast.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

McGregor said:


> I always wondered who are the people whose job it is to name the paint colors?
> 
> Someone is getting paid for that!
> 
> Room full of lazyboys, smoking...


Out of work greeting card writers… 

And Steve.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Out of work greeting card writers…
> 
> And Steve.


For a while, I've had this theory that they lock a bunch of people in a small room and won't let them out until they come up with N color names. This theory stemmed from the occasional flurry of food-related color names that we'd encounter. I figured that the people in the room were getting desperate...and hungry.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Few years back I had a job where the main color was called "Fluffy Bunny". I felt like an idiot every time I called in an order.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> how much?


Umm, Should I go with the traditional answer----'tree fiddy'?

OR.... I don't know, fifty bucks?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Umm, Should I go with the traditional answer----'tree fiddy'?
> 
> OR.... I don't know, fifty bucks?


 
I was gonna just give you one because I USED to have 2 of them. I just went and looked and now they are both gone, must have left them at some costumers home and forgot about em, sorry.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

RH said:


> Few years back I had a job where the main color was called "Fluffy Bunny". I felt like an idiot every time I called in an order.


I had a snickerdoodle color a few years ago. I use color #s when I get color names like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When you have 6-8 jobs coming up I know you will be looking for your fans decks just like I am.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I was gonna just give you one because I USED to have 2 of them. I just went and looked and now they are both gone, must have left them at some costumers home and forgot about em, sorry.


Well, thanks for checking. It was a good deck, wasn't it?sniff,sniff.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

paintball head said:


> I had a snickerdoodle color a few years ago. I use color #s when I get color names like that.


Snickerdoodle-one of SW's top sellers if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> I will pay money for a Duron fan deck- the one BEFORE the Millenium deck.I'm serious.


I have no problem paying for fan decks, colors make me money.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have no problem paying for fan decks, colors make me money.


Gabe, this deck is an really old one that has some great colors in it. They don't make it anymore, and here in Baltimore Duron was bought out by SW, so even harder to find an old deck....but , yes , I see your POV.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> Gabe, this deck is an really old one that has some great colors in it. They don't make it anymore, and here in Baltimore Duron was bought out by SW, so even harder to find an old deck....but , yes , I see your POV.


SW bought a company called Old Quaker Paint. They were known for their production paint, The OQ colors are now getting lost. Even with a fan deck the colors become matching as sw took them out of the system. Unfortunately even their most popular color 101 is now a match color. The colors will never be the same.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Gabe, this deck is an really old one that has some great colors in it. They don't make it anymore, and here in Baltimore Duron was bought out by SW, so even harder to find an old deck....but , yes , I see your POV.


I know a bunch of regional paint companies use the Color Guild deck and they put out the Millennial deck in the late '90s/early '00s. I wonder if Duron had been using their color system.

It's always fun when an interior designer would pick colors from several different companies, not realizing that they were all Color Guild clients. The only thing different about the decks is usually the top cover with the paint company name. The color names and numbers are identical, so it was amusing when the IDs would go on some tear about how they liked the reds in the Rhodda deck, the blues in the one from Miller, and the grays from Columbia.

I wouldn't call most interior designers clueless, that would be politically incorrect. Let's just say that many of them are "differently clued."


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I got my shipment of paint charts from Don our BM rep today, he even tossed in a couple I didn't know were out. Thanks Don. I will keep much better track of these. And I did find where 2 of the charts are at I will be grabbing those when we go to start the paint job.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Well, thanks for checking. It was a good deck, wasn't it?sniff,sniff.


It was the best(IMO)


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> SW bought a company called Old Quaker Paint. They were known for their production paint, The OQ colors are now getting lost. Even with a fan deck the colors become matching as sw took them out of the system. Unfortunately even their most popular color 101 is now a match color. The colors will never be the same.


Yes, you're right, I know the tints from company to company are slightly different. That was a really good deck, though. I borrowed one from someone a year ago, had to give it back, but there were some colors in there that didn't come close to anything in the other decks.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Yes, you're right, I know the tints from company to company are slightly different. That was a really good deck, though. I borrowed one from someone a year ago, had to give it back, but there were some colors in there that didn't come close to anything in the other decks.


I could tell you why the glasses don't help with typing sometimes, but it would only depress you. :jester:


----------



## JNW-Painting (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been dealing with a BM dealer in Pittsburgh area new contractor for them and they have helped a lot. I got a paint deck for free and was told if I needed more to just ask.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> I could tell you why the glasses don't help with typing sometimes, but it would only depress you. :jester:


hahahahaha, omg, I am already on the edge, what - are you going to push me over??

BTW- Will you be my life coach? :jester:
Workaholic's ways keep getting me in trouble.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

sorry late to the party, this is a major issue for me

the issue for us paint store folks is not so much the cost of it ,if you are a good con't I will make it up quickly. If I have no idea who you are why would I give you a fandeck? It really goes to say that you need to have a "go to store". If I know that you will buy from me then no issues, but if I see your truck "across the street" walking in with said deck ( too many times to count ) why should I give you anything else? 
the painter-store realitionship is what drives most of my main painters, they do not have to yellow page it. we hand out cards, fandecks, specs, etc... If I know you and see you in my store you get me, and in turn I get you. 

the manager is not the only person that works in the store, in fact I would bet that the other gray hair workers, more then likely know more about everything then said manager. While we all want to get free decks, t-shirts, brushes, etc.... you have a better shot with the grey hair guy (gal) if you are known at said store.
I have a few guys that I have been working with for years and years. I know them, if they need a fandeck, they get one no question. 
same with cards, I know you, your names gets out there. 
it pays to work with local, otherwise every fly by night guy that goes to SW, HD, etc... name is out there, and then there are no fandecks or work for those who should get them. 
My job is to make you money, which in turn makes me money. 

sorry for the rant,


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I keep 4 of them in my bug out bag.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

madochio said:


> sorry late to the party, this is a major issue for me
> 
> the issue for us paint store folks is not so much the cost of it ,if you are a good con't I will make it up quickly. If I have no idea who you are why would I give you a fandeck? It really goes to say that you need to have a "go to store". If I know that you will buy from me then no issues, but if I see your truck "across the street" walking in with said deck ( too many times to count ) why should I give you anything else?
> the painter-store realitionship is what drives most of my main painters, they do not have to yellow page it. we hand out cards, fandecks, specs, etc... If I know you and see you in my store you get me, and in turn I get you.
> ...


We have never asked for free brushes or even shirts, we have our own company shirts we wear, as for the fan decks If I spent 35+ thousand in you store and asked for 3 or 4 fan decks what would you say if you knew I was constantly buying paint from you? That is my issue with the other store. Spend that much money we both make out so to me I would expect it since I make them money. I could be wrong I know this store was doing a good volume of sales but they have killed them selves with some of the local painters.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We have never asked for free brushes or even shirts, we have our own company shirts we wear, as for the fan decks If I spent 35+ thousand in you store and asked for 3 or 4 fan decks what would you say if you knew I was constantly buying paint from you? That is my issue with the other store. Spend that much money we both make out so to me I would expect it since I make them money. I could be wrong I know this store was doing a good volume of sales but they have killed them selves with some of the local painters.


Some of it is relativity. I agree you should have free access to fan decks. 3k a month is alright. There are a lot of PC in that range and maybe you dont stand out. Become a top ten and see how many free lunches and useless cheap items you can get. Seriously, chat up the clerks. If people know you, if people LIKE you, its easy for people to do more for you. If you do do this then f them and find a new store.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Some of it is relativity. I agree you should have free access to fan decks. 3k a month is alright. There are a lot of PC in that range and maybe you dont stand out. Become a top ten and see how many free lunches and useless cheap items you can get. Seriously, *chat up the clerks. If people know you, if people LIKE you, its easy for people to do more for you.* If you do do this then f them and find a new store.


I've been greasing the wheels for 2 years now.
Twice a year I make a 10 gal. batch of my homemade BBQ sauce.
I hand it out to the yard workers at the lumber yard, all the help at the SW and BM stores. It creates a personal connection that both parties benefit from and I like doing it!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Some of it is relativity. I agree you should have free access to fan decks. 3k a month is alright. There are a lot of PC in that range and maybe you dont stand out. Become a top ten and see how many free lunches and useless cheap items you can get. Seriously, chat up the clerks. If people know you, if people LIKE you, its easy for people to do more for you. If you do do this then f them and find a new store.


That store we were their 3rd or 4th highest spending contractor.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We have never asked for free brushes or even shirts, we have our own company shirts we wear, as for the fan decks If I spent 35+ thousand in you store and asked for 3 or 4 fan decks what would you say if you knew I was constantly buying paint from you? That is my issue with the other store. Spend that much money we both make out so to me I would expect it since I make them money. I could be wrong I know this store was doing a good volume of sales but they have killed them selves with some of the local painters.


 you should get free decks when needed no question, unless they are just not much for understanding the give and take that happens in a store :blink:. personally if you spend that much with me I would get you tickets to whatever you wanted if I could, as a thank you for buying from me. :thumbup:

it is the idea that everyone should get a deck that drives me mad (see my last rant) I would think that you have earned it without question.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

madochio said:


> you should get free decks when needed no question, unless they are just not much for understanding the give and take that happens in a store :blink:. personally if you spend that much with me I would get you tickets to whatever you wanted if I could, as a thank you for buying from me. :thumbup:
> 
> it is the idea that everyone should get a deck that drives me mad (see my last rant) I would think that you have earned it without question.


We do business at another paint store maybe half what we gave the other store, this new place gives us a great discount (which we never asked about or for) plus if they had some decks onhand they would have given me as many as I wanted. They actually called me this morning and asked if our rep sent me the decks as they just got some in and put them aside for me to grab. I got a bunch from our rep.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Workaholic's ways keep getting me in trouble.


lol. I am a bad influence.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> I got a few six pack boxes in the back seat of my truck. Ill mail them to you. Got a dozen sets of BM and Kelly Moore too. I probably distribute a hundred decks a year to customers. Deck the halls and fa la la. Never paid a dime and definitely guarantee I have made manufacturers tons on the free advertising. Sorry to hear your local stores are either cheap or not making enough money to be so spendthrifty. ..


That's more what I'm used to... got a cabinet chock full of decks. But fyi they're not BM. They're all the other outfits, don't use BM except at my own house.

The sales reps usually have a better attitude than the store employees. If I call the rep and ask him to bring me a new shirt b/c I just spilt paint on the one I'm wearing, I'm 99% sure he'll be in the car squeeling the tires my direction. Always mid-December, he just randomly shows up on a job with a trunk FULL of sweatshirts, t shirts, hats, stocking caps, Dickies jackets, fan decks, coffee thermoses you name it and transfers the whole sheebang into my truck. He has took us golfing before (to NICE courses, not a burnt out muni course) and has been offering for a couple years now to take us on a full blown golf trip (on an airplane). He's always tossing goodies our way.

But I think it has more to do with his specific approach, than how much paint we buy. We do buy a lot of paint, but Iderno... he probably gave us a handful of decks before we ever bought a single gallon. In fact, he took us golfing before we ever even bought from him. He looks at it as "overhead/marketing expense" whereas your store (maybe) looks at it as "lost profit".

So each outfit has there own strategy, I kinda like all the goodies my rep brings over, makes me feel all warm an fuzzy.

Sidenote: A buddy of mine is in the hardwood flooring business, his sandpaper supplier bought him a super fancy over/under shotgun just for being a good customer. Again, the supplier is just figuring it as part of overhead and a way to maintain/increase sales.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Monstertruck said:


> I've been greasing the wheels for 2 years now.
> Twice a year I make a 10 gal. batch of my homemade BBQ sauce.
> I hand it out to the yard workers at the lumber yard, all the help at the SW and BM stores. It creates a personal connection that both parties benefit from and I like doing it!


I would like to hear more about the BBQ sauce:thumbsup:


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> I would like to hear more about the BBQ sauce:thumbsup:


Unlike anything 'off the shelf', made to suit my tastes.
Lots of NH maple syrup, local honey, and molasses. Thick as mud and sticks well to ribs, chicken, and pancakes.:yes: I ony wear whites while making it!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Monstertruck said:


> Unlike anything 'off the shelf', made to suit my tastes.
> Lots of NH maple syrup, local honey, and molasses. Thick as mud and sticks well to ribs, chicken, and pancakes.:yes: I ony wear whites while making it!


Samples?


----------

